# *** Evolution Electric Guitar Strawberry - NEW VERSION RELEASED from Orange Tree Samples!! ***



## gregjazz (Feb 27, 2015)

_"This is it! Finally a guitar I can play that doesn't hurt my fingers. Seriously this is the best Guitar sample set I've ever come across- Just bought it and I'm BLOWN AWAY" - James Venable (Zack and Miri, Clerks II, Scary Movie 3/4, Samurai Jack)_

We're proud to announce the release of the new version of *Evolution Electric Guitar - Strawberry*. This latest version upgrades the library to the new Evolution guitar engine premiered by our recently-released Evolution Electric Guitar - Stratosphere sample library for KONTAKT. The new version is completely FREE for existing owners of the library. If that’s you, be sure to check your email to download the new version.

The update features tons of new features and improvements:

For example, Strawberry has an intuitive, powerful strumming pattern editor. We felt it was important to make something that represents strumming better than the traditionally-used step sequencer approach, so we came up with a more powerful system that’s fast and easy to use. It gives you control over which strings get strummed, the direction of the strum, and the speed of the strum. Plus, you can use many articulations within a single strum pattern, and even incorporate special effects like string slaps as part of the pattern.

Next, all the factory presets are available directly inside Strawberry’s interface, meaning that you can see the preset name at all times as well as use convenient arrow buttons to scroll through the included collection of factory guitar tones and strumming patterns. We converted many of the fan favorites from the previous version as well as adding lots of new clean, crunchy, and distorted preset options.

Finally, *Evolution Electric Guitar - Strawberry* comes with a robust guitar effects engine, including a vast collection of over $8,000 of modeled guitar pedals. In fact, in the time between releasing Evolution Electric Guitar - Stratosphere, we’ve added several new reverb pedals. Additionally, you have selectable guitar cab sizes with several options for microphones and mic placement. All together, you have a comprehensive guitar effects suite at your fingertips without external guitar effect processors necessary to get amazing-sounding tones.

But don’t just take our word for it, let your ears decide.

*Audio Demos:*
Demo #1: Deimos
Demo #2: Reja Vu
Demo #3: Scarlet Queen
Demo #4: Slithery Tattoo

*Key features:*


Multitracking up to quadruple tracking.
Adjustable pick position using our proprietary physical modeling technology.
Various vibrato styles, from classic vibrato to rock and metal vibrato with adjustable depth/speed. Vibrato can be assigned to MIDI CCs or aftertouch.
Powerful mapping system that lets you set how you want to trigger articulations, using conditions such as velocity ranges, MIDI CCs, latching and non-latching keyswitches, and more.
Built-in strum pattern editor for authentic guitar strumming.

*Sampling specifications:*


Over 3,500 samples, recorded in 24-bit, 48khz.
Articulations such as sustains, half palm mutes, full palm mutes, mutes, squeals, tapping, natural harmonics, plus special effects such as chugs, scratches, string slaps, and much more.
MIDI articulations for instant upward/downward grace notes, buzz trills, whole-step slides, whole-step hammer-ons, slides (velocity-based and tempo-synced), octaves, and powerchords.
Legato samples for slides, hammer-ons, and pull-offs.
Modeled pickup selection for bridge, bridge + neck, and neck pickups.



*Pricing:*
The update is completely free for owners of Evolution Electric Guitar - Strawberry. However, if you don’t own the library, it’s available at a 25% OFF re-introductory discount. This time-limited discount lasts until March 14th, 2015, so don’t miss out!

*Format:*
Due to the extensive scripting, this sample library is available in KONTAKT 4 / 5 format only. The sample library requires the full retail version of KONTAKT 4 / 5, so it is not compatible with the free KONTAKT Player.

*Downloads:*
http://www.orangetreesamples.com/download/StrawberryUsersGuide.pdf (User's Guide (PDF))

Visit the product page here: *Evolution Electric Guitar - Strawberry* sample library for KONTAKT

Or you can click here to order *Evolution Electric Guitar - Strawberry* directly


----------



## EwigWanderer (Feb 27, 2015)

Great!  can't wait to try it out. 
Didn't get an email yet. Have all of them gone out already?


----------



## gregjazz (Feb 27, 2015)

Yup, all the emails were sent a few hours ago. If you haven't received it yet, be sure to check your spam folder. Also, has your email address changed since purchasing the library?


----------



## chrisr (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi Greg,

Also no email here (have checked spam) - last email I had from you was 29thJuly13.

Thanks a ton for making these updates to an already great product - it's fantastic that you do that 

best,
Chris Renshaw


----------



## EwigWanderer (Feb 28, 2015)

gregjazz @ 28th February 2015 said:


> Yup, all the emails were sent a few hours ago. If you haven't received it yet, be sure to check your spam folder. Also, has your email address changed since purchasing the library?



Hi Greg, no luck, but I did just send you an email


----------



## renegade (Feb 28, 2015)

Great - Thanks!!


----------



## gregjazz (Feb 28, 2015)

chrisr @ Sat Feb 28 said:


> Also no email here (have checked spam) - last email I had from you was 29thJuly13.


Just sent you an email. 

I'm beginning to see a pattern with everybody who's missing their update download links--they all bought the library in 2010 or earlier. If the theory is correct, I'll send out another round of emails with the official update. Until then, I emailed you the download links for the update directly.


----------



## Pschelfh (Feb 28, 2015)

Got the mail (user from 2011), thank you for this great update Greg!

Peter.


----------



## Pschelfh (Feb 28, 2015)

*double post*


----------



## stixman (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks Greg, you are a fantastic developer and we are so lucky to have you create these great virtual instruments for us o-[][]-o


----------



## chrisr (Feb 28, 2015)

Brillo - got it, thanks! :D


----------



## woodsdenis (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks Greg _-)


----------



## playz123 (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks very much, Greg, Much appreciated!


----------



## sourcefor (Feb 28, 2015)

yeah I think my email is different now which is why I did not get the update news!


----------



## acabreira (Feb 28, 2015)

Any good discount for a recent Stratosphere buyer? :mrgreen: 

Or at least a way of paying in two installments, my card is seriously compromised this month ~o)


----------



## mk282 (Feb 28, 2015)

Save up and buy it next month?


----------



## acabreira (Feb 28, 2015)

No way, I want it now :D Besides, my limit is too small o/~


----------



## TravB (Feb 28, 2015)

Just got my email about a half hour ago... THANKS Greg, this is outstanding!!


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Feb 28, 2015)

Thank you so much for this free update. It is incredible! I appreciate your hard work and talent. I am a bass player who is self taught on keyboard. I now write much music on the keyboard with all of the new virtual orchestral libraries available. I have several guitars and basses in my studio, but your libraries have made me lazy. Since I am doing all of the other tracks with MIDI, I opt for your libraries for guitar sounds rather than pull out a real one, tune it and practice the parts.. I find that in the end, I get much higher quality tracks playing your libraries on keyboard than using the real thing. Since you are a bass player yourself, your programming has made it easy for me to do that. I can do things using your script that I would have to practice hours for on a real guitar. Strawberry OrangeTree Forever.


----------



## gregjazz (Feb 28, 2015)

SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. @ Sat Feb 28 said:


> I have several guitars and basses in my studio, but your libraries have made me lazy.


Believe me, it's made me lazy when it comes to guitar/bass playing as well. Nowadays I have to make a point to grab a guitar or bass and practice for a while, since before all my practice was coming from learning and recording live tracks.


----------



## acabreira (Mar 1, 2015)

Your libraries are a godsend. Since my multiple sclerosis stopped me from actually playing, your guitars are the closest ones from the real thing I heard.


----------



## Eric (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks Greg for the great update!


----------



## Vision (Mar 1, 2015)

Just dl'd the update.. This is really solid. Great Job!


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 2, 2015)

Awesome Indeed, my Guitarists' smile concurs as well.
Your stuff sounds great using TC Fireworx Distortion/Filter combos.........

Hardware just makes samples jump out of the mix.. o-[][]-o


----------



## Vision (Mar 6, 2015)

gregjazz @ Sat Feb 28 said:


> SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. @ Sat Feb 28 said:
> 
> 
> > I have several guitars and basses in my studio, but your libraries have made me lazy.
> ...




Btw, was considering buying steel guitar based on the strawberry update that I dl'd this week. Was checking out those user demo's (again). Are those your tracks? The musicianship, and songwriting are really great man.


----------



## gregjazz (Mar 7, 2015)

Vision @ Fri Mar 06 said:


> Are those your tracks? The musicianship, and songwriting are really great man.


Thanks! All the demo tracks that don't have somebody else's name in parentheses by it were tracks I wrote.

The Evolution Acoustic Guitar Steel Strings update is going really well. I'm in the process of making all the factory presets, and then I need to write a new demo specifically using the updated version--that way I can include the MIDI file and patches it uses in the "Demo Songs" folder. Other than that, I just need to update the manual and then it'll be good to release!


----------



## HardyP (Mar 7, 2015)

gregjazz @ 2015-03-07 said:


> Other than that, I just need to update the manual and then it'll be good to release!


Great to hear, really looking forward! Have a recording project with a small Ladies' Choir on my desk, where I will need the EAG - would love to start right away with the new version.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Mar 8, 2015)

Only just catching up with this. I'll confess I very rarely use any guitar VI now as I'm all set up with the real thing, but this is some amazing work. Congrats Greg and thanks - I bought this way way back and free updates just keep on coming for it, and the updates keep making it better and better. Very playable, very usable.


----------



## gregjazz (Mar 13, 2015)

Here's a new walkthrough video for our Evolution Electric Guitar Strawberry sample library for Kontakt:

https://youtu.be/MsKk-l8Bsj4

Remember the 25% OFF re-introductory discount ends on March 14th, so don't miss out!


----------



## Cowtothesky (Mar 13, 2015)

LOVE the new changes! Fantastic work!

Do you have an ETA on when and if the Acoustic Guitar library will be updated?


----------



## TravB (Mar 13, 2015)

Nice video, Greg! I'm an owner of the original Strawberry edition. and this new (FREE) update is amazing, THANKS!

I'm sorry if this has been covered before (but initial searching didn't find anything), can you compare the features of the newly updated Strawberry edition to the Stratosphere version?


----------



## mk282 (Mar 13, 2015)

Features are exactly the same because the engines are exactly the same.

Except Strawberry doesn't have some articulations recorded since it's an older library.


----------



## gregjazz (Mar 13, 2015)

Cowtothesky @ Fri Mar 13 said:


> Do you have an ETA on when and if the Acoustic Guitar library will be updated?


I'm aiming for 2-3 weeks from now. Sooner if possible, of course.


----------



## Cowtothesky (Mar 14, 2015)

gregjazz @ Fri Mar 13 said:


> Cowtothesky @ Fri Mar 13 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have an ETA on when and if the Acoustic Guitar library will be updated?
> ...



Awesome!! Looking forward to it. 

I really love using these libraries. They are so inspiring. Thanks for all of your hard work!


----------



## catsass (Mar 14, 2015)

Is the Hagstrom Swede shown in the UI, etc. the guitar that you sampled?


----------



## gregjazz (Mar 14, 2015)

catsass @ Sat Mar 14 said:


> Is the Hagstrom Swede shown in the UI, etc. the guitar that you sampled?


Yup--good eye!


----------



## gregjazz (Mar 19, 2015)

Here's a demonstration video showing all the cool new features in the Evolution Electric Guitar Strawberry sample library for Kontakt:



Enjoy!


----------

